# Help with overflow system- new in the saltwater hobbie



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all! 

I am finally ready to make the big jump from freshwater to saltwater after running my nano saltwater 25 gallon for 6 months no problem.

Here's the pickle. My big 125g 6 feet tank was set up for saltwater. After considering different options, I came to the conclusion that an HOB is not the way to go because of the risk of flooding/running dry etc.

So my options are: try to do 2 drill holes on my existing tank and do all the plumbing myself connecting to a 30/40 g sump, with bio balls, protein skimmer, etc.

Or

try to find a used set up 125 with the dimensions of my tank that is already pre-drilled

or

buy a built in overflow with 2 OF outlets from Big als, but I dont like this as it takes a lot of space from the tank and looks awful.

We were going to jump in the pool and try to drill our tank, but the guy at Big als told me that if we dont tweak it properly there will be a great sloshing noise like if we are flushing the toilet constantly and now im scared. I havent research yet in this regards but I want to know what are your opinions, what should I do?

Also he told me that I have to be careful with the size of the plumbing I use as I dont want more than 10X the size of my tank per GPH. So I was thinking anyone out there can tell me for 2 drilled holes, ( 1inch each or 2 inc?) and what size of PVC pipe should I do for a 125g?

Thank you all, needless to say, I am scareddd!!!


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Letigrama,

First of all, glad to hear you're transitioning into a larger salt water setup! Setting a tank that big is going to be really fun, but be ready for the time commitment! 

Okay, most likely you've heard of the Herbie/BeanAnimal overflow. If you haven't, I suggest you do so, since that is what you'll most likely end up doing to your tank.

Also, just to get this out of the way, if you're scared of drilling your tank don't be, cause it is probably one of the easiest things you'll be doing to your tank. Follow the videos on youtube and you'll be fine.

So firstly, once you're done researching about the Herbie/BeanAnimal, you'll be most likely be aiming for a 1" pipe for the overflows and the return, whatever size piping your return pump uses. For the Herbie, an approximate 36" drop will handle a GPH of up to 1500+, for the BeanAnimal (if you use two of the overflows as siphons) multiply the Herbie's output by two.

Also, I recommend purchasing your overflow's and any other plumbing from Mail Order Pet Supplies (MOPS), they'll have everything you need. I've had great experiences with them.

Once you're done planning out the plumbing aspect. You'll be needing an overflow box. Give J_T a PM to get the overflow box, he'll get on ready for you. 

If you have questions about how the Herbie/BeanAnimal work. Let us know.

Best of luck with your build!
Vinoy


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Vinoy. 

Thanks a lot. I ve been watching the herbie and the bean animal. I learned a lot of things and we have changed our mind one more time  we are going to see what deals come out there from people getting out of the hobbie. I'm willing to spend some $ for a predrilled w plumbing 125g. Now I know where to look and what I want, ill be looking at the plumbing carefully! Ill be around. First we are changing the hardwood in the room, hence we don't want.to experiment with the plumbing.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

What's wrong with a single or dual 1.5" drain ? Just curious why over complicated layouts are becoming the "best routes" for creating a functional flowing reef tank. Anyone can make a dead silent durso with the right parts, and some thought. (Valves are optional)

It's all about choosing the right pump for the job.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Letigrama said:


> Hey Vinoy.
> 
> Thanks a lot. I ve been watching the herbie and the bean animal. I learned a lot of things and we have changed our mind one more time  we are going to see what deals come out there from people getting out of the hobbie. I'm willing to spend some $ for a predrilled w plumbing 125g. Now I know where to look and what I want, ill be looking at the plumbing carefully! Ill be around. First we are changing the hardwood in the room, hence we don't want.to experiment with the plumbing.


Never follow advice just from one member and always check when members got first clue about SW.

Unfortunately. most of the experienced guys on this forum gave up and do not comment any more.

As result, members with 2 weeks of experience advice members with 1 week of experience and so on.

Result - people losing money and should redevelop system or just dropping from the hobby

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

sig said:


> Never follow advice just from one member and always check when members got first clue about SW.
> 
> Unfortunately. most of the experienced guys on this forum gave up and do not comment any more.
> 
> ...


Very true.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

There's nothing complicated about a Herbie or Bean animal drain system. I actually found it very easy to set up. 
Here are some reasons:
- it's full syphon it is absolutely quite- never have that gurgle or toilet sound 
-absolutely no air gets into the drain to cause bubbles 
-redundantly safe against floods ( extra redundancy with a full Bean Animal over Herbie) 
-Because of the syphon you would need only 1 inch holes rather then 1.5


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> T
> -Because of the syphon you would need only 1 inch holes rather then 1.5


Jeff, 1.5 done to increase flow rate turnaround.
in my opinion 1" not enough on the 125G tank. 1.5 is more safe that 1" if you are making durso.

you know, I am not the expert, but the guy who is in the business for ~ 20 years told me that properly done overflow does not required any additional emergency drains.

I am almost 3 years in this stuff and I can not imagine one reason, when 1.5 drain will get blocked

any way - 2 is always better than 1 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Greg, I was replying in response to this:



RR37 said:


> What's wrong with a single or dual 1.5" drain ? Just curious why over complicated layouts are becoming the "best routes" for creating a functional flowing reef tank. Anyone can make a dead silent durso with the right parts, and some thought. (Valves are optional)
> It's all about choosing the right pump for the job.


I was talking about the Herbie/Bean Animal drain system which Vinoy suggested the OP check out as an option.

A 1 inch drain on full syphon can give you over 1000 GPH and more depending on head height (not that you 'd want that and you use a gate valve to match the speed of your pump)

All I was trying to say was that a Herbie/BA is not complicated at all and has many merits which I listed, it may or may not be the "best route" but I sure like it.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> I was talking about the Herbie/Bean Animal drain system which Vinoy suggested the OP check out as an option.
> 
> A 1 inch drain on full syphon can give you over 1000 GPH and more depending on head height (not that you 'd want that and you use a gate valve to match the speed of your pump)
> 
> All I was trying to say was that a Herbie/BA is not complicated at all and has* many merits* which I listed, it may or may not be the "best route" but I sure like it.


+1

Herbie/Bean Animal is not difficult at all. Personally, I feel it is a very effective set up. May look difficult, was to me at first! But by planning and having a good deal of patience, you can have one up and running in no time.

Vinoy


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Greg, I was replying in response to this:
> 
> I was talking about the Herbie/Bean Animal drain system which Vinoy suggested the OP check out as an option.
> 
> ...


I am always accept and respect your opinion and I did not mean anything by adding  

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

fesso clown is correct. The smaller 1" siphon tube would speed the water flow fast enough to pass any air bubbles through. A 1-1/2" siphon tube has the potential to air lock on a 125 gallon H/BA set up in time. 

As for drains drilled in the bottom or side - larger or multiple would a better choice. A drain has to process both water and air.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

sig said:


> Never follow advice just from one member and always check when members got first clue about SW.
> 
> Unfortunately. most of the experienced guys on this forum gave up and do not comment any more.
> 
> ...


That's right, give me perhaps 2 more months before I start to give advice. LOL!!!

I can give advice on Angels and Discus, FW, thats all folks!
thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

fesso clown said:


> There's nothing complicated about a Herbie or Bean animal drain system. I actually found it very easy to set up.
> Here are some reasons:
> - it's full syphon it is absolutely quite- never have that gurgle or toilet sound
> -absolutely no air gets into the drain to cause bubbles
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> Greg, I was replying in response to this:
> 
> I was talking about the Herbie/Bean Animal drain system which Vinoy suggested the OP check out as an option.
> 
> ...


Your right, the listed attributes are accurate BUT you can achieve the same results with a single durso. I was always under the impression that durso overflows flushed and gurgled and were loud etc. I was the problem, incorrect application of the drain and poorly matched return pump.

Your also correct that siphon overflow designs aren't complicated, but they are more complicated than a durso. I've run different siphon overflows in the past and ill still take one hole over two 

Vinoy gave great advice and if my previous post seemed like I was attacking the idea of siphon overflows I wasn't. I was seriously asking way everyone dislikes durso's recently. I can't think of an easier, efficient, safe and quite way to get water into the sump.


----------

